# What Happened to my Old House?!?!?



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

I've only been gone a year... disaster... I sold it to a lawn monster...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yikes! At least a mow might help. I can make out a bit of clover. Landscaping looks in need of a haircut  You might not want to drive by there anymore.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Yikes! At least a mow might help. I can make out a bit of clover. Landscaping looks in need of a haircut  You might not want to drive by there anymore.


Luckily I moved 5 hours away and will likely only visit once a year... that landscaping is nuts. Never saw it half that big.


----------

